# Which black?



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

I am considering buying a DB to replace my old Oracle, and think I'll go for black. However which black? Am I right in saying Sesame is gloss and truffle is matt? I think I would go with Truffle but Sesame seems more common. That being the case I wonder if there a reason for that?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

DavecUK said:


>


That may be, but has it sustained any marring??


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Beanbag said:


> That may be, but has it sustained any marring??


I think via light sabre and fingerprints are a problem whether gloss or matt....requiring use of the force to polish it.


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> I think via light sabre and fingerprints are a problem whether gloss or matt....requiring use of the force to polish it.


Which is something I don't have. Perhaps I'll stick to s/steel...

Ok, so anyone not on drugs care to have some input? I jest Dave, of course.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

This problem arises with kitchen work tops/ counters, gloss black may look good but it will show every print, water mark and scratch.

Textured surfaces show less marking.


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

I very much dislike the gloss black and think it looks cheap. I had it in my last car too. I'm pretty sure the Truffle is matt, much like the finish of the E5 grinder I'll be pairing it with, so I think I'll go for that.


----------



## jm-darcy (Feb 4, 2019)

Beanbag said:


> I am considering buying a DB to replace my old Oracle, and think I'll go for black. However which black? Am I right in saying Sesame is gloss and truffle is matt? I think I would go with Truffle but Sesame seems more common. That being the case I wonder if there a reason for that?


May I enquire as to what happened to the Oracle? Did you fall out of love with it?


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

jm-darcy said:


> May I enquire as to what happened to the Oracle? Did you fall out of love with it?


No, it's not that, its just more expensive and given that I won't be using the integrated grinder it didn't seem like money well spent. I think it's great for what it is. I wouldn't want to pay going rate for an Oracle but at the moment they are £1170 with £200 cashback. £970 is a good price. The DB is coming out at £779.


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

My preference would be stainless steel but if I have to get a black one I would go for matt colour, will match my tamper mat at least


----------

